# Baby Mourning Doves, Help Please reply soon, dove lives at sake.



## Jimmy (May 22, 2001)

I just found two fledgling doves, exept they are'nt ready to be on there own. One can't fly, the other can jump/fly about a foot, no parents were in sight when I found them and they have most of there pin feathers still. Only a couple full feathers. I think the mom kicked them out of the nest, but I'm not sure. What should I do to feed them, and how?

------------------
--Jimmy--
[email protected]


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

You probably know more then me about on this subject, but I'll take a shot. 

I once saw two young doves on the ground that could not fly. I thought they would die because the parents were no where to be found. Most of the day I debated what to do, but I found that the parents were coming back to them. They just didn't come around when I was out there. Try viewing them from a window and be patient you should see their parents. 

These young ones stayed on the ground for over a week. They did have bushes to hide behind. Then one day they up and flew away. My Dad saw them do it. 

Maybe you could build them some kind of sheltered nest box and put it near but in a safe place down low, as they will probably jump out again. 

Hope I helped.









Julie


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Jimmy!

This happened with Judy once, five years ago. It was the same story Julie tells...

Anyway, care protocols are the same as pigeons (click on "Resources" above). Start with fresh water. You might want to leave water and seed (use the smaller seeds, if possible) nearby for mom & dad too, being careful not to set up a cat or dog "ambush" situation.

Cute, aren't they?









They're a federally protected species, which means you can't legally "keep" them without special permits--but you can hunt them, again with special permits...









I don't think the "Dove Police" will be onto you for helping a little...









Don't wait too long to let mom & dad know they're alive and well, and still need help!

You are most kind to care, Jimmy!









PIGEONS--AND DOVES--FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## Jimmy (May 22, 2001)

Ok, I found out this morning that they can fly, good in fact. I opened the drawer and one of them flew out and across my room. Where can I get the permit for keeping them?

------------------
--Jimmy--
[email protected]


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

What is a fledgling dove? Are Mourning doves and Ring neck doves protected too?

Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited July 10, 2002).]


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

What kind of doves did you find?


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

His post stated Mourning Doves.

--Ray


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Julie,

When he posted fledgling dove he just meant they were young doves who had just fledged (gotten enough feathers to think they could fly) and left the nest. 

Mourning Doves are a native species and are protected under state and federal law. Ringneck doves are an introduced species and are not protected. Ringnecks are a domesticated breed of dove and even though there are numerous feral flocks of them throughout the country, they generally do not have the "street smarts" to survive long in the wild. This is particularly true for ringnecks raised as pets who then escape or are set free. Also why white homing pigeons are used by responsibile ceremonial release folks instead of white doves .. the doves wouldn't have a chance.

Terry Whatley


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Bumping Up

Julie


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

*Mourning Dove are no longer protected in Minnesota!*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> When he posted fledgling dove he just meant they were young doves who had just fledged (gotten enough feathers to think they could fly) and left the nest.
> 
> ...


*I'm mad as hell about this .. and it is with deep sorrow that I have to inform you.. but "Mourning Doves are fair game again" in Minnesota!!!!*  

http://news.minnesota.publicradio.org/features/2004/05/21_solingerj_doveseason/ 

many fought to keep them protected.. but we lost this battle..


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> Ok, I found out this morning that they can fly, good in fact. I opened the drawer and one of them flew out and across my room. Where can I get the permit for keeping them?
> 
> ------------------
> --Jimmy--
> [email protected]


I'd say, check with a local wildlife rehab organization, first, Jimmy, since they might be more on your side and inclined to help you find a way than the Game and Wildlife Department would be. Now that Mourning Doves are "fair game" I don't think you're going to be able to keep them .. unless they're not able to survive in the wild (like a broken wing or something). Of course, surviving in the wild is going to be even harder with hunters after them. The only wildlife rehabs left here in the Minneapolis area are the U of M's Wildlife Rehabilitation Center (but I dont' trust them anymore since I've heard that they sometimes pass doves over to the Raptor Center..  ) and Wildlife Rehab and Release, Inc. - 612 (I think) - 822-7058. Wildlife Rehab and Release have an intake and exam room at the Humane Society in Golden Valley and have a volunteer there 7 days a week. They're pretty good at returning phone calls, if you have to leave a message. Let me know if there's any more information I might be able to help you with. And good luck.. I hope you can find a way to keep and protect them from the cruel, cruel world.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This doesn't make any sense. It's legal to shoot and kill them, but not keep as a pet. How crazy it that!?!? Some people need to have some sense wing wacked into them!


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

TerriB said:


> This doesn't make any sense. It's legal to shoot and kill them, but not keep as a pet. How crazy it that!?!? Some people need to have some sense wing wacked into them!


I hear ya. I turn to the local animal rights organization to keep informed. For instance, I just found out, and I don't think most people are aware, that if they bring a fawn to a wildlife rehab here in the Minneapolis area, right now.. the rehab is require to kill ("euthanize"), not rehabilitate and release. The animal rights groups are pretty good at finding the cruel and injust acts against all animals.. domestic and wildlife.. and providing the information (you just need to go to web sites or call). I could be wrong (and I hope I am) about being able to keep the Mourning Doves as pets.. but I'm sure it will require some kind of license and/or permit. I know (if caught) I could get in trouble if/when I tend to injured or baby pigeons (or any wild bird). I'm supposed to take them to a rehab.. but, like I said, I don't trust the one at the U of M.. and the other one hasn't returned my call to confirm that they will care for pigeons.. which makes me suspicious.


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

*When Doves Cry..*

From the Animal Rights Coalition website (http://www.animalrightscoalition.com/):
*Mourning For Mourning Doves Vigil*
August 31st 
7 to 9 pm 
State Capitol Steps, St. Paul

Please join the Animal Rights Coalition, speakers Minnesota State Senator Don Betzold, State Representative Barb Goodwin, and former State Senator Alan Spear to show your opposition to this needless bloodshed and to memorialize the innocent birds who will die this year in Minnesota's first Mourning Dove hunting season in 56 years.

Here's a link to their article, *A New Bird in the Crosshairs*: http://www.animalrightscoalition.com/doves.htm
It's a must read. 
Here's an excerpt: "Because it flies slowly, it will make a good starter target to get children involved in recreational hunting, as stated by the hunting lobby this past legislative session."


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

"They're a federally protected species, which means you can't legally "keep" them without special permits--but you can hunt them, again with special permits... "

That whole deal just irritates the **** out of me.  
Call me a criminal but i would keep them.


----------

